# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  Вирт-смотр:Результаты экспертизы,суки рабочий класс

## RexStaller

*Эксперт данного ринга №1*
Эксперт классической советской школы,практика с 70-х,1-я категория по экспертизе и спорту в системе ДОСААФ,по образованию и профессии зоотехник,возглавляла племенную работу в клубе и в служебных питомниках. 
Позже по семейным обстоятельствам отошла от профессиональной кинологии,но овчарок любит и ценит до сих пор. 
Не принимает нынешнего свершившегося деления породы на "умных" и "красивых".


*Суки,старший класс.Обзор представленного поголовья и комментарий.*


В ринге старшего класса представлено 10 сук.В основном это разнотипные особи,относящиеся,судя по всему,к разным популяциям, со своими достоинствами и недостатками. При оценке экстерьера не было предпочтений собакам какого-либо внутрипородного типа. В целом все суки племенного уровня.
Представлено несколько сук так называемого "маточного типа"-это сильные,фундаментальные суки,которые даже при имеющихся недостатках (в том числе и при оценке "очень хорошо") ценны для разведения,т.к.суки подобного типа дают потомков-кобелей с сильным костяком и выраженным половым диморфизмом.(суки 4,2,1)
Представленные в классе собаки стандартного роста,в массе с породными головами правильных линий. Из недостатков следует отметить:
 Недостатки в строении линии верха.Очень мало собак имеет выраженную холку и в статике и в движении шагом,а так же прямую,как положено по стандарту,спину. Уже при движении шагом  половина собак имеет совершенно плоскую холку и в разной степени горбятся,куполят верх.
Две трети собак имеют недостаточно длинный и излишне наклонный(скошенный) круп.
Еще один очень существенный недостаток,который имеет более одной трети сук(4 из 10)-это отклонения в углах и поставе задних конечностей.Это излишне выраженный коленный и скакательный углы,саблистый постав,сближенность скакательных суставов и даже выворачивание наружу колена при движении.Особенно эти недостатки заметны при движении собаки шагом.

*При отборе собак в группу лидеров(на оценку отлично) были выбраны критерии:*

*1.Параллельный постав задних конечностей при движении шагом и рысью,при хорошей омускуленности задней части(круп,бедра) и стандартных углах.
2.Сбалансированность корпуса собаки при движении шагом и каким-либо видом рыси,достаточная длина шага.
3.Общее небольшое количество недостатков экстерьера.*

По данным критериям были отобраны после просмотра видео собаки № 3,4 и 5.
Эти суки не лишены недостатков,но имеют крепкие связки,стандартные углы,параллельный постав,хорошую мускулатуру плечевого пояса,крупа,бёдер, и сбалансированы в движении.Они породны,имеют породные головы.На первое место поставлена сука номер 3-средней силы, правильных пропорций ,гармоничная,с достаточной длиной крупа и хорошим балансом в движении.
После дополнительного анализа в группу собак на "отлично" была поставлена собака совершенно иного типа,чем первые три собаки.Это сука №9.Импозантная и женственная собака,которая хоть и имеет недостатки в строении задних конечностей(переугленность и некоторая саблистость),но сбалансирована в движении,с  крепкими связками и параллельным поставом .
В группе собак на "очень хорошо" выделены первые три собаки,которые уступили группе лидеров лишь по количеству  общих недостатков.Две из них(1 и 3 оч.хор) это суки маточного типа,которые  интересны для племенных программ.

----------


## RexStaller

3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TshqwUIbHw8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqy_PkwV2W0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-P6b_UEQwA

Породная,выше среднего роста,гармоничная,форматная,крепкой-сухой конституции,хорошо физически развитая сука зонарного окраса.Голова правильных линий и пропорций,с темными глазами и крепкими корректными ушами.Хороший выход шеи,холка в статике достаточно выражена,в движении плосковата,крепкие спина, поясница,правильного наклона,достаточно длинный круп.Нормально развитая грудь,правильные углы передних и задних конечностей.Параллельный постав,собака хорошо сбалансирована при движении шагом и рысью.
*1-отлично*( 50+3)

----------


## RexStaller

4.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsqrMutMexg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zMxNjvmusw
на нижеследующих видео собаке 5 лет
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJwcSaczzPM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfcDaWXExzs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IfAkQn87iw

Породная,среднего роста,сильная,чуть коротковатая в формате, отлично омускуленная сука крепкой  конституции,маточного типа.Зонарного окраса.Голова обьемная,с темными глазами и правильно поставленными ушами.Немного коротковатая шея правильного выхода,развитая холка,крепкие эластичные спина и поясница в статике и динамике,коротковатый и несколько скошенный круп.Грудь широкая,немного излишне глубокая.Правильные углы передних и задних конечностей,параллельный постав.Собака хорошо сбалансирована на разных аллюрах.
*2-отлично* 50+2

----------


## RexStaller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKMUPGmQ-gY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38l6KScMWFk
Породная,выше среднего роста,крепкая,чуть коротковатая в формате,хорошо физически развитая  сука чепрачного окраса.Голова с характерным сучьим выражением,правильных линий,глаза немного светловаты.Правильного постава уши.Нормального выхода шея,холка выражена в статике, плосковата в движении.Крепкая,чуть напряженная в движении спина,эластичная поясница,несколько излишне наклонный круп.Хорошо омускулена задняя часть.Хорошо развитая грудь,правильные углы передних и задних конечностей.Движения свободные,собака сбалансирована в движении.
*3-отлично* 50+1

----------


## RexStaller

9.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnu2NrcHONg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmhNh4cTDo0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRNHV7-KoFk
Породная,выше среднего роста,гармоничная,полноформатная,ярко окрашенная сука крепкой сухой конституции.Чепрачного окраса.Голова в типе сложения,правильных линий,чуть узковатая в черепе,с темными глазами и корректными ушами.Правильный выход шеи,достаточно выраженная холка,крепкая,в движении чуть напряженная спина,крепкая поясница,правильного наклона,достаточно длинный круп.Нормально развитая грудь,правильные углы передних конечностей.Углы скакательных суставов в задних конечностях излишне выражены,чуть саблит,постав немного узковатый,но параллельный.Собака сбалансирована в движении шагом и рысью.
*4-отлично* 50

----------


## RexStaller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkEAi9yTumw
Породная,крупная,правильного формата,сильная,крепкой конституции сука,маточного типа.Интенсивно окрашена(чепрачный окрас).Голова в типе сложения,недостаточно сухая,переносица с горбинкой.Темные глаза,правильного постава уши.Сыроватые губы,так же есть черты сырости в области лба(складки).Правильный выход шеи,плосковатая холка,крепкая,чуть напряженная в движении спина,крепкая поясница,длинный,несколько скошенный круп.Широкая и глубокая грудь.Правильные углы передних конечностей,излишне выраженные углы задних конечностей,саблит.Немного сближает скакательные суставы.
*1-очень хорошо* 45

----------


## RexStaller

6.


*дрессировка собаки ОКД-1,БХ,послушание из ИПО1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Wcb-TvXxzA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMBN-Omt1_c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDWhd-4sFjU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWrmZKKMpz8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGU1Jem9WZA
Породная,выше среднего роста,полноформатная,слегка высоконогая,еще полностью не сформированная сука,крепкой сухой конституции,темно-чепрачного окраса.Для данного возрастного класса выглядит немного легковатой в корпусе.Породная голова правильных линий и пропорций,с очень темными глазами,и крупноватыми,корректного постава ушами.Немного сыроватые губы.Очень хорошая длина и выход шеи,выраженная холка,крепкая спина,крепкая,удлиненная поясница,коротковатый круп.Грудь достаточно глубокая,чуть узковата.Правильные углы передних и задних конечностей,свободные движения,очень хорошй баланс корпуса на всех аллюрах.
*2-очень хорошо* 45

----------


## RexStaller

1.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EHC8f0z4r4
Породная,выше среднего роста,чуть коротковатая в формате,зонарная сука крепкого типа конституции.Маточного типа.Голова правильных линий и пропорций,с темными глазами и корректными ушами,несколько сыроваты губы.Правильного выхода,коротковатая шея,выраженная холка,крепкие спина и поясница,правильного наклона,коротковатый круп.Грудь широкая,несколько излишне глубокая.Немного прямовато плечо,правильные углы задних конечностей.Эта сука могла иметь в ринге более высокое место,но не представлена на рыси,нельзя полностью оценить баланс на этом аллюре.
*3-очень хорошо* 45

----------


## RexStaller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vbUczlh5No
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTXAI6KA2-I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAgK90ot0r8
Породная,выше среднего роста,правильного формата,зонарная сука крепкой сухой конституции.Голова правильных линий и пропорций,с темными глазами , хорошим поставом и формой ушей.Правильный выход шеи,плосковатая холка,горбит в движении спину ,пружинистая поясница, достаточно длинный,несколько скошенный круп.Хорошо развитая грудь,правильные углы передних,излишне выраженные углы задних конечностей,заметно саблит,в движении сближает скакательные суставы,несколько подвыворачивает наружу колено,движения задних конечностей должны быть продуктивнее.
*очень хорошо* (без расстановки) 45

----------


## RexStaller

10.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-tc6_sQJx4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEvNiLoXZPU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9qIwKpWzzI
Достаточно породная,среднего роста,крепкой конституции,правильного формата,несколько простоватая,и светловатая ,зонарная сука.(маска,мочка носа и когти должны быть более интенсивно окрашены).Голова в типе сложения,простовата,с достаточно темными,прямовато поставленными глазами,линия морды с горбинкой.Правильного постава уши.Стандартный выход шеи,достаточно выражена холка,крепкие спина и поясница,коротковатый,правильного наклона круп.Грудь широкая,несколько излишне глубокая.Достаточно выражен угол плеча,косолапит(выворачивает локти ),достаточные углы задних конечностей.Свободные движения,хорошо развита мускулатура.На рыси заметно коротковат шаг.
*очень хорошо*(без расстановки) 45

----------


## RexStaller

7.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT-bG2PAZEA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwfEJnPBPrE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3khlDG91lY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-8WmQCqZvs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL1ycB2J1IM
Породная,выше среднего роста,чуть легковатая для возраста,правильного формата,ярко окрашенная,чепрачная  сука крепкой-сухой конституции.Хорошо физически развита.Голова в типе сложения,с легковатой мордой,узковатая в черепной части.Глаза темные,близковато посажены,по форме округлые.Крепкие,несколько широко поставленные уши.Правильный выход шеи,горбит в движении спину,пружинистая поясница,укорочен и скошен круп. Грудь нормальной глубины,плосковата.Правильные углы передних конечностей,излишне выраженные углы задних конечностей,саблит,сближает скакательные суставы,колено в движении подвыворачивает.Недостаточно продуктивные движения задних конечностей.На рыси сбалансирована.
*очень хорошо*(без расстановки) 45

----------


## RexStaller

*РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ ЭКСПЕРТИЗЫ СТАРШЕГО КЛАССА СУК, ЭКСПЕРТ 2*

*В прошлом  эксперт системы ДОСААФ 1 категории. Активно работала с 1974 по 1998 год. Сейчас судит клубные племсмотры. Является руководителем клуба в системе РКФ. Клуб очень небольшой, занимается разведением Н.О. (+ дрессировка, ринговый тренинг и т.д.) и,  благотворительной помощью любым животным, попавшим в тяжёлую ситуацию. 
Имеет  2-х личных сук породы Н.О.*

----------


## RexStaller

№9. Очень хорошего типа, выше среднего рост, средней силы, гармонично сложенная сука стандартного формата. Показана в естественной стойке. Обращает на себя внимание функциональностью и красотой анатомии при отсутствии явных признаков сверхтипизации. У неё красивая голова с хорошим выражением и тёмными глазами, чуть крупноватые, но прочные и корректно поставленные уши. Красивая, прочная, правильная и при этом не экстремальная линия верха, достаточно длинный, правильного положения круп. Хорошая линия низа. Передние и задние конечности правильного строения и постава. Свободные движения. Хороший пигмент. ОЦЕНКА: *ОТЛИЧНО 1, Победитель класса.* 
50+3

----------


## RexStaller

№2 Большая, средней силы, очень хорошего типа, яркая, пропорционально сложенная сука . Породная голова с чуть сглаженным стопоим и сыроватыми губами. Тёмные глаза, корректный постав ушей. Очень красивая линия верха, круп средней длины. Красивая линия низа. Передние и задние конечности правильного строения и постава. Свободные движения. Сильный пигмент. ОЦЕНКА: *ОТЛИЧНО 2.*
50+2

----------


## RexStaller

№5. Крупная, хорошего типа, стандартного формата, выразительная сука. Красивая голова с тёмными глазами, чуть сыроваты губы., корректный постав ушей. 
Корректная, цельная линия верха, круп нормальной длины и правильного наклона..Чуть излишне глубокая грудная клетка нормальной длины. Передние и задние конечности правильного строения и постава. Хорошие движения. Сильный пигмент. ОЦЕНКА: *ОТЛИЧНО 3.*
50+1

----------


## RexStaller

№7. Очень типичная, выше среднего роста, средне-сильная, гармонично сложенная сука стандартного формата. Женственная голова с тёмными глазами, чуть сыроваты губы. Крупные, несколько широкого постава уши. Красивая линия верха, достаточно длинный, чуть излишне наклонного положения круп. Хорошая линия низа. Плечи должны быть чуть длиннее. Задние конечности хорошего строения и постава. Движения свободные. ОЦЕНКА: *ОТЛИЧНО 4.* 
50

----------


## RexStaller

№8 . Очень типичная, большая, подчёркнуто высокоперёдая сука стандартного формата. Выразительная голова с чуть сыроватыми губами и тёмными глазами. Уши в норме. Крепкая, подчёркнуто ниспадающая линия верха, чуть длинновата поясница, чуть коротковат круп. Грудная клетка средней длины, чуть излишне глубокая, с плосковатыми рёбрами. При нормальной длине рычагов углы плече-лопаточных сочленений должны быть более выражены. 
Задние конечности правильного строения и постава. Движения свободны. ОЦЕНКА: *ОТЛИЧНО 5*
50

----------


## RexStaller

№1 Типичная, средней силы, стандартного формата серая сука. Породная, выразительная голова с тёмными глазами. Чуть крупноватые, корректного постав уши. 
Коротковата шея. Прочная линия верха, круп при правильном положении должен быть длиннее Чуть излишне глубокая грудная клетка. Передние конечности правильного постава, однако плечи должны быть немного длиннее. Задние конечности без претензий. Движения свободные. ОЦЕНКА: *ОТЛИЧНО 6.*
50

----------


## RexStaller

№3. Типичная, среднего роста и костяка, стандартного формата серая сука, по-видимому одна из самых молодых в классе.Выставлена в разлиньке. 
У неё очень красивая, выразительная голова с тёмными глазами, корректный постав ушей. Прочная , корректная линия верха без экстрима, правильно расположенный, нормальной длины круп. Корректная линия низа. Передние конечности при нормальной длине плечевых костей должны иметь более длинные лопатки более выраженные углы сочленений. Задние конечности правильного строения и постава. Связочный аппарат без замечаний. Движения свободные, достаточно сбалансированные. ОЦЕНКА: *ОТЛИЧНО 7* ( после долгих сомнений...)
50

----------


## RexStaller

№4. Типичная, большая, мощная, несколько загруженная возрастная серая сука. Красивая голова с тёмными глазами, корректный постав ушей. Несколько дробная линия верха, коротковат круп. Объёмная, глубокая, тяжеловатая грудная клетка. Передние и задние конечности правильного строения и постава, с нормально, но не подчёркнуто выраженными углами сочленений. Движения достаточно сбалансированные и свободные, но немного тяжёлые. Хороший пигмент. ОЦЕНКА *ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО 1* ( за форму)
45

----------


## RexStaller

№ 10. Эта собака поставлена недостаточно корректно, поэтому её описание и оценка представляют некоторую сложность... 
Достаточно типичная, крупная, сильная и в целом пропорционально сложенная, хорошо пигментированная серая сука чуть в кобелиных ладах. У неё сильная голова с хорошим выражением и чуть сыроватыми губами, тёмные глаза. Правильная, но несколько дробная линия верха, коротковат круп. Хорошо развитая, но чуть тяжеловатая грудная клетка. 
Передние и задние конечности с умеренными по длине, но корректно сочленёнными рычагами и хорошим связочным аппаратом представляют собой правильно сбалансированную и функциональную систему, обеспечивающую свободные, пусть и не подчёркнуто размашистые движения. Представленное животное олицетворяет собой несколько устаревший, но стандартный и работоспособный тип немецкой овчарки. 
ОЦЕНКА: *ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО 2.*
45

----------


## RexStaller

№6. Достаточно типичная, большая, чуть облегчённая по костяку, несколько высоконогая сука стандартного формата. Хорошо пигментирована. Породная голова с приятным , энергичным выражением и тёмными глазами. Крупные, достаточно крепкие уши. 
Плоская холка, достаточно прочная, но абсолютно горизонтальная линия верха, короткий, округлённо-скошенный круп. Линия низа без замечаний. При подчёркнутой длине предплечий и пястей несколько выпрямлены углы плече-лопаточных сочленений. Задние конечности с длинными рычагами и выраженными углами., но бёдра должны быть шире. Движения достаточно свободны. 
ОЦЕНКА: *ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО 3*
 (45)

----------


## RexStaller

*ТЕМА ОТКРЫТА ДЛЯ ОБСУЖДЕНИЯ*

----------


## Irka

интересные описания. Я опять же более согласна с экспертом №1. Но и мнение 2го тоже с интересом почитала, хотя диаметрально не согласна  :Ag:  Очень удивила оценка собаки №10 при описании "Представленное животное олицетворяет собой несколько устаревший, но стандартный и работоспособный тип немецкой овчарки."   :Ai:  Т.е данный эксперт не считает работоспособный экстерьер достоинством и ставит оценку хорошо  :Ac: 
В любом случае спасибо всем экспертам  :Ax:

----------


## Irka

ой, я невнимательно посмотрела, оценка очень хорошо. Или ты исправила? С оч.хором соглашусь.

----------


## Бахира

А что такое "подвыворачивание" коленей?

----------


## Irka

> А что такое "подвыворачивание" коленей?


я видела такое не раз. Задние ноги очень длинные, углы острые, собака при ходьбе не раскрывает эти углы, а ноги мешают. Чтобы передвигаться ей приходится выдвигать колени в стороны. Хорошо, что судья это заметил. Очень многие сейчас или не замечают или не обращают внимания.  :0317:

----------


## Irka

еще бывает короткий скошенный круп может не дать собаке вынести ногу назад и плодотворно оттолкнуться ею

----------


## Бахира

Понятно... Спасибо!

----------


## RexStaller

Я посмотрела ролики собак где отмечено про колени.Действительно,когда собака идет шагом,колено совершает движение наружу,а скакалки сближаются.я думаю это связано с излишними углами и слабоватыми связками.И получается разболтанность в походке. Сейчас многие к таким ногами привыкли,и не замечают. А человеку,который видел в массе собак с другими углами и поставом(в 80-х годах) видимо все это бросилось в глаза.

----------

